# Retro Reel to Reel Cassette Thread!



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Anyone here like to record with old reel to reels or cassette? I think its my new hobbie, collecting and playing with tape reel machines. I have a nice collection , starting with the oldest to newest. A late 50's all tube Voice of Music reel to reel, 60's Sony 101 tube hybrid Tapecorder, Akai X150D Custom Deck (my Favorite reel,its in mint shape), Sony TC 630 (needs work), Ampex Micro 50 cassette ( I need another DIN cable), Sony TC 134SD cassette, and my favorite cassette recorder the Marantz PMD 720. 
I'm just a begginger with Reel to Reel's but I like how they give warmth, and realism to the recording. I find digital stuff a pain to operate and it sounds thin, unable to handle distortion. Theres some cool things you can do with Reels', like tape loops, tape echo's, and reverse stuff. The hard part is finding new tape. So far I've just been using old tape, it works ok for now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some cassette decks came with built in limiters that often had interesting and musical properties. Significant portions of the Rollng Stones classic "Street Fighting Man" were recorded on cassette.

Myself, I have a couple of reel-to-reels, including a nice 8-channel 1/2" Tascan I picked up last year. It needs a new motor, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Anyone here like to record with old reel to reels or cassette?


No. Modern conveniences have spoiled me. And I'm too cheap to buy tape. 



> I find digital stuff a pain to operate and it sounds thin, unable to handle distortion. Theres some cool things you can do with Reels', like tape loops, tape echo's, and reverse stuff. The hard part is finding new tape. So far I've just been using old tape, it works ok for now.


I'll give you "hard to operate" at least at first. But the first time your machine starts chewing tape and you have to figure out why digital starts to look attractive again.  And warmth is really in the pre-amps. And I love Magneto -- does Steinberg still make it? Hope so. Great plug in.


----------

